# santa and satan are they one in the same?



## deadinside (Nov 21, 2003)

someone write bak!

Tiff


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

A girlfriend I once had around was named "Sarah", now look at "Sarah" and "Satan", HHMMM?? The "h" in Sarah looses it's height and becomes an "n", the "r" grows a right arm and it's a "t'!
Maybe the height of the "h' gets added to the side of the "r", there you go, can't argue with this fevered logic, now can we?

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi Tiff! Actually back when my parents forced me to go to Christian schools, they used to tell us that Santa was Satan. It supposedly was used by Pagans to take the real meaning out of Xmas.

Not believing this load of hooka, you can see why I quickly decided to dump religions all together. Anyhow that's what we were taught. Personally I think the whole character was drummed up by a national card company so that people would send each other crap during the holidays. But in reality here is where he came from:http://www.stnicholascenter.org/Brix?pageID=35


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes, we forget the real meaning of the season,..."Grab All The Goodies You Can!" MORE! MORE! CAN"Y GET ENOUGH! IT's ALL FOR ME!
Did the infant Jesus say this to the three wisemen from the manger?
We seem to be teaching our children that he must have since we want them to be more like him (we say as we spoil them rotten, making little hungry consumers out of them!)
Some of the majorly held practises do not line up or make sense when compared to the espoused beliefs, logically to me, but then they pretty much never have.??

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## deadinside (Nov 21, 2003)

Know you see what i mean! ??? i think?

Tiff


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

About greeting cards, a true story: A local druggist would mail out about five insult Valentines /day cards a few days before Valentine's Day to the Doctor, a few lawyers and some other prominent people.
They would all in-turn come into his store and each buy five or more insult Valentines to mail out to those that they thought "might" be responsible for sending the insulting cards to them!
Sort of a lesson in creatively , creating your own market.
How would you hide the smirk as you rung up their card purchases though?)

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------

